# Crate VTX212 opinion



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I was gonna bid on a Crate VTX on ebay and It was a floor model so I asked how old it is and how much its actully been played. He replyed that he can give me a Crate VTX212 brand new for around 350 shipped. Are these good amps at all? I have look at a video or two on Youtube and they seem pretty decent so if any of you can give ur opinion on them from playing or owning one it will be appreciated since I'am probley gonna buy one.

Thanks
Daniel
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought a crate VTX200S last summer, which is essentially a Stereo version of the 212B and I was not impressed. I found that I was unable to get any sort of sound that I could be satisfied with - the gain channels were very harsh sounding to my ears. The onboard effects are decent and the built-in tuner is a nifty feature, but in the end I returned the amp and picked up a Crate Powerblock, a Marshall 1936 cabinet, and a Digitech GNX3000 floor processor instead to get my different sounds and effects. 

My primary reason for returning the amp was because it was a dud to begin with. The footswitch did not work at all and I was waiting for a new amp to be shipped to me. I waited for 2 months, and so I kept the lemon and had time to play through it. I even brought it to a gig, and it was the WORST gig I played - I wasn't a very happy camper.  Your mileage may vary, but if you can save your money and get yourself a Powerblock, a cabinet, and any sort of floor modeler, you'll have a much more versatile and reliable rig. Just MO.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have read on Harmony Central that the 200S is a love/hate amp really...had read of reliabilty problems with the footswitch too. There are only a few reviews on the 212B but they are all good...I'm not really buying the amp for the effects and all that beside maybe the reverb. I really just want a straight up amp. Just curious to know...I dont know if you play the same type of music I do but could you get like any type of Marshally AC/DC tone or maybe Pantera Dimebag sound? Those are bassicly the two sounds I would like to get out of an amp...but mostley AC/DC by anything.

Thanks man
Daniel
Stones


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Hah, you won't get a Dime-ish tone from a Crate. You could probably pull off classic rock, but the high gain stuff will sound terrible. If $350 is your max price range, go with a modelling amp. I'm 100% against them if you can afford something all tube, but for $350 you can't beat it IMO. 

I'm going to reccomend you buy a Vox AD30VT (avoid Line 6's Spider series, the Vox is 10x better)... $285 new... that can easily achieve decent high gain / classic rock tones. 30 watts, 11 amp models, 11 effects and it will sound a hell of a lot better than that Crate! I have yet to see one person who has played it completely hate it. 

Listen / watch a great review video here: http://www.gearwire.com/media/vox-ad30-vt.wmv

Or, try and get your hands on a used Line 6 PODxt (they're $359 new)... they're pretty cool to practice with and sound decent. The advantage to these is the portability, great recording quality (thanks to the USB), very cool for practicing at night, like 30+ amp models, a ton of effects, built in tuner among many other things. I'll probably buy one of these next month.

If you need it for gigging, I say go for the Vox. If you're just looking for something to jam on / practice with, the PODxt is definetly your best bet IMO. That's my suggestion(s) anywho.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

A note on the Vox AD30VT mentioned above:

I recently had a guitar player show up for a gig with one of these and a small 10 watt SS practice amp. On stage, his guitar sounded terrible because he was killing the little practice amp to get any sort of volume out of it. Throwing the guitar through the monitors fixed everything right up.

The other player was playing a Tele through a Fender Silverface (I believe), but all night I got nothing but comments from guys asking what the guy without an amp was using, as his tone was incredible.

I'm working with the same band this comming friday in Aliston, ON using a much smaller PA so it will be interesting to see if he continues to use this setup, and how it stacks up using lower tech gear.

I have had hundreds (o.k., that might be a little exagerated) of guys show up with pods or other line 6 gear, but the results were passable, but pretty lack-luster.

I guess my point is that the Vox AD30VT rocks.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

violation said:


> Hah, you won't get a Dime-ish tone from a Crate. You could probably pull off classic rock, but the high gain stuff will sound terrible. If $350 is your max price range, go with a modelling amp. I'm 100% against them if you can afford something all tube, but for $350 you can't beat it IMO.
> 
> I'm going to reccomend you buy a Vox AD30VT (avoid Line 6's Spider series, the Vox is 10x better)... $285 new... that can easily achieve decent high gain / classic rock tones. 30 watts, 11 amp models, 11 effects and it will sound a hell of a lot better than that Crate! I have yet to see one person who has played it completely hate it.
> 
> ...



Its not that I cant go over 350, just that I can get that Crate for that price $350 shipped and aslong as it can get AC/DC and maybe a little Sabbath I will be very happy with it.

I've read a ton of feedback on it on Harmony Central and from what I have read I will be very satisfied with the amp.

Daniel
:food-smiley-004:


----------

